
Ask HN: Low level multiprocessor implementation? - Elves
I was reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8798799 about what languages to learn. I was interested in how Terra leverages lua, a technique I learnt on BBC basic to develop ROMs for the BBC micro. Sort of like a super assembler.<p>I&#x27;ve been programming for over 40 years, and thought I&#x27;d build a framework for the parallela board. I don&#x27;t see why we have great hardware coming along yet there&#x27;s no vision in the tool chains. Just C&#x2F;C++ and openCL. Don&#x27;t get me wrong, I&#x27;ve done C++ programming since late 80&#x27;s, it&#x27;s just I know I can&#x27;t put a clojure or JavaScript run time on nodes in an epiphany chip.<p>I&#x27;m aware of various activities. As much as I enjoyed my time working with Forth (Jupiter Ace) I&#x27;m not sure that developing solutions for the greenArrays chips in ColorForth will become mainstream.<p>I know there are &#x27;technology clusters&#x27; but they are mostly academic talk shops. Here I expect pragmatic answers. I want to do something.<p>So, my question:<p>What small systems should I consider to load onto 64 nodes (4 boards) that could enable embedded development with visualisation?
======
ers35
Take a look at XMOS: [http://www.xmos.com/](http://www.xmos.com/)

------
jacquesm
ColorForth?

